# FS: silver arowana, datnoid, id shark ,bichirs full tank sell.



## striker (Apr 22, 2010)

Looking to start a new setup Selling everything off silver arowana 22 inch $100 datnoid 13 inch $130 11 inch id shark $45 bichir 12 inch $50 bichir 10 inch $40


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Do u have pics of all bichirs I only see 1 in the pics and hard to tell the condition. Also do u have side view pics on both side of the datnoid? I might be interested on all 3 fish dependong on the fish condition.


----------



## striker (Apr 22, 2010)

Ill get some pics up and will get back to the messages left to me in the next day.


----------



## mkish (Oct 7, 2013)

cut a deal for the ID shark and the arrowana?


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Ray pup for DAT and bichers mess me your box is full


----------



## Piranhaman (Jul 31, 2012)

If you still have the Arrowana or the shark please leave a message on my phone at 604 466 9368.thanks, Sam.


----------



## Piranhaman (Jul 31, 2012)

I just wanted to know how is it with the fish,i have Jaguar cichlids 12'.red devil males, 1 fader flowerhorn male.let me know if you want to trade or buy,please call me at 604 723 2565.


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

I can't take any fish, but that driftwood is awful pretty..


----------



## LazerShark (Apr 5, 2015)

Think im late but are the bichir for sale still?


----------



## chobes (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi are the bichirs still available


----------



## LazerShark (Apr 5, 2015)

I live in Richmond and would love to buy the bichirs


----------



## Jay P (May 29, 2015)

Birchir still available?


----------

